# iPad mini bookmark toolbar a maxi problem



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Setting up my new iPad mini, prefer using Firebox browser, have almost everything else...apps, passwords, etc. all in place.

But, the bookmarks toolbar in Firefox for iPad Mini comes with a few icons installed, some need to be deleted (Runescape! etc.), and some need to be added (Amazon, etc.).

After much tinkering, I have discovered that the bookmarks toolbar is under the "bookmarks" menu. But, I don't see how to delete any item from that toolbar, or add to it. There's no edit button, and my iPad has no way to right click, there's nothing that says "delete", I feel like a dope, but, can anyone please give me a clue about how to do this?

I am not content to leave something I don't want in the final configuration. THANKS in advance.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Yikes, I figured it out! You go to Bookmarks, view all bookmarks, then to "bookmarks toolbar". Then, highlight the one you don't want, and go to "organize". Where it gives you the shortcut to "delete", click on "delete". The unwanted bookmark disappears from the toolbar!

Now all I need to do is figure out how to add, not the way one does on the computer (just drag the icon from the wanted page), but, something new. Hope some "tech guy" knows!


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

OK, gonna mark this solved, I discovered that if you go to the page you want to bookmark, hit "bookmark this page", there's a dropdown that will let you add it to the toolbar, not just the bookmarks menu. Whew.
Well, maybe this post will help another user, the info isn't lying around anywhere that I could find.


----------

